# That Uber delivery bag



## UberDood

So I signed up for Uber Eats a month ago after having done just a little bit of regular Ubering before that. No delivery bag delivered to my doorstep. I contacted Uber twice and asked what the ETA would be and they said both times to go to my Greenlight Hub to pick one up. The issue, which I mentioned to them, is that my day job makes it impossible for me to visit one during their operating hours. Their response was the same, "When you find time..." The thing is, I will not find time unless I take a vacation day. 

Has anyone else run into this? Aren't they supposed to mail the bag to me? It says it right on their website, "Make sure your address is updated so we can mail you your bag". I have updated it. So what's up here?


----------



## Aa1247

Some uber centers are open on weekends


----------



## TheHammer

It took about 3 weeks for my delivery bag to come in the mail.


----------



## Jbstevens88

Go to walmart and buy a 99 cent thermal bag. I used that until the real one arrived. I use both now when I get stacked orders.


----------



## uberboy1212

Jbstevens88 said:


> Go to walmart and buy a 99 cent thermal bag. I used that until the real one arrived. I use both now when I get stacked orders.


I got one from Target for $1.99 in the grocery section. I still keep it in my car and use it for bigger boxes like pizzas


----------



## flexian

do they not give a pizza-sized version? is that some kind of flashpoint of conflict between drivers and UberEats?

bringing it up made this guy really angry - https://munchies.vice.com/en/articl...s-driver-shot-up-a-pizza-parlor-with-a-bb-gun



> When Crusty's owner Tony Abdallah told the UberEats driver that he would have to get another driver-one equipped with the proper heating bags-the man flew into an uncontrollable rage. That's when he pulled out a BB gun and began shooting indiscriminately in the restaurant, almost hitting Abdallah's 18-year-old daughter who was doing pizza prep in the kitchen, according to TampaBay.com.
> 
> Why this delivery driver would have a BB gun on his person but not a heating bag may be the biggest mystery of all here, but the brazen shooter fled after firing off a few more into the storefront as well as that of the adjoining Korean restaurant, for good measure.


----------



## gator77da

flexian said:


> do they not give a pizza-sized version? is that some kind of flashpoint of conflict between drivers and UberEats?
> 
> bringing it up made this guy really angry - https://munchies.vice.com/en/articl...s-driver-shot-up-a-pizza-parlor-with-a-bb-gun


My bag is pizza sized, but it is not insulated . . . but I have an insulated bag inside of it to offset that.


----------



## MrLinus

Is there uber mail?


----------

